# Two different prices for II Getaways [vs Dreamvacationweek.com]



## BJRSanDiego

I bought an Entertainment book.  (I'm uncertain of their current financial status). There is a company in the back of the book called Dreamvacationweek.com (DVW) that offers the equivalent to a Getaway at very good prices.  In order to use them, you need to enter a certificate number and a passcode.  

I was looking at DVW today and they are clearly related to Interval.  Same general layout of the page and even the same II TS codes.  A grid similar to that used by II on A/Cs.  But then I started comparing things.  I noticed that the number of TS locations was generally less on DVW than on II.  Also I don't recall seeing Marriott inventory on DVW.  That was expected.  But I also noticed that at some of the common TS locations for which DVW offered inventory that II showed fewer dates.

My biggest surprise was that the cost of a week from DVW was less than the cost of a Getaway on II.  In some cases the cost difference was low (a few bucks) but in some cases it was over $300 difference.

Two examples:

Tahoe Seasons, TSR, August 30th, 1 BR, Available through DVW for $329 but costing $657 at II (regular membership).  That's essentially half-price.  

Westin Mision Hills, WMH, August 3, 1 BR LK, available through DVW for $329 but costing $557 on II (reg. membership).  

My study isn't very scientific or rigorous.  But these are some locations that I go to and I was surprised how much difference there was in some cases.  I didn't try to find the most startling price example - - I was looking for my own potential use.  I did a side-by-side screen capture of these two examples, thinking that some of my timesharing friends wouldn't believe this.  

*I'm wondering if anyone else has every used dreamvacationweeks and whether there are any negative issues/surprises with them? *   Also, can anyone think of a rationale (other than profile maximization within the core customer group) for this pricing strategy?


----------



## momeason

As you learn more,please let us know. We may need a Vegas getaway week in 
September. We usually stay at Marriott..the week we want has not showed up yet. All the weeks are later in September than the one we need.We have 3 different types of bonus weeks available but may have to buy a getaway.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

BJRSanDiego said:


> *I'm wondering if anyone else has every used dreamvacationweeks and whether there are any negative issues/surprises with them? *   Also, can anyone think of a rationale (other than profile maximization within the core customer group) for this pricing strategy?



Bumping to solicite feedback on Dream Vacations...


----------



## BJRSanDiego

BJRSanDiego said:


> I bought an Entertainment book.  (I'm uncertain of their current financial status). There is a company in the back of the book called Dreamvacationweek.com (DVW) that offers the equivalent to a Getaway at very good prices.  In order to use them, you need to enter a certificate number and a passcode.
> *I'm wondering if anyone else has every used dreamvacationweeks and whether there are any negative issues/surprises with them? *   Also, can anyone think of a rationale (other than profile maximization within the core customer group) for this pricing strategy?



I should have mentioned this previously, but Dream Vacations Week is actually a subsidiary of the parent company of Interval International.  So this truly is a case where II is pricing the II Getaways (to paying members) at a price higher (in some cases 2X) than it is charging for those that bought an Entertainment book and found the coupon in the back.  Same parent company but different prices to different groups of people.   

I'm guessing from the lack of comments that no one else has uncovered this....


----------



## chriskre

Maybe they are learning from RCI.


----------



## deannak

BJRSanDiego said:


> I bought an Entertainment book.  (I'm uncertain of their current financial status). There is a company in the back of the book called Dreamvacationweek.com (DVW) that offers the equivalent to a Getaway at very good prices.  In order to use them, you need to enter a certificate number and a passcode.
> 
> I was looking at DVW today and they are clearly related to Interval.  Same general layout of the page and even the same II TS codes.  A grid similar to that used by II on A/Cs.  But then I started comparing things.  I noticed that the number of TS locations was generally less on DVW than on II.  Also I don't recall seeing Marriott inventory on DVW.  That was expected.  But I also noticed that at some of the common TS locations for which DVW offered inventory that II showed fewer dates.
> 
> My biggest surprise was that the cost of a week from DVW was less than the cost of a Getaway on II.  In some cases the cost difference was low (a few bucks) but in some cases it was over $300 difference.



Interesting.  So you got a certificate # through purchasing the Entertainment book?  I don't have a cert#, so can't view any inventory on DVW.  They have a link to condodirect.com for people without a cert#, but I'm not seeing anything very special there - mostly hotels for the few searches I did.


----------



## SherryS

There is a coupon in my Entertainment book on p f16.
That coupon gives you a website, that links you to the entertainment website where you have to login. Then you are given a link to your coupon number and confirmation code. Then you can check availability and prices. I looked at this but haven't booked yet .  Good prices, but very limited avail
ability IMHO


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I don't think it's a big deal. It is a coupon and you get a really good deal on a week based on very limited availability. Isn't the coupon just for one week?


----------



## smurfyblue

It's a way to get non TS holder to visit a timeshare and the sales pitch.


----------



## tashamen

smurfyblue said:


> It's a way to get non TS holder to visit a timeshare and the sales pitch.



I don't believe a ts tour is required for these.


----------



## smurfyblue

tashamen said:


> I don't believe a ts tour is required for these.



No but if you get there they will ask if you want to go to a tour and offer the $100 gift card. There are reviews on trip advisor by people who have used coupon to go to a resort and were quite upset because they did not know about the sales pitch tradition and therefore did not know it would be a struggle to get away from it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

smurfyblue said:


> No but if you get there they will ask if you want to go to a tour and offer the $100 gift card. There are reviews on trip advisor by people who have used coupon to go to a resort and were quite upset because they did not know about the sales pitch tradition and therefore did not know it would be a struggle to get away from it.



Exactly. Some of the higher end resorts leave non TS owner exchangers or visitors alone but the middle to lower resorts will lie and twist arms to get the sales pitch. For people believing there is "no sales pitch" it can be disconcerting. 

I gave an XYZ to a friend and forgot to warn them about the pitch. They were deceived into thinking they won a gift card and were given it up front. When the resort realized they were not going to do a presentation they called their room and told them to come back to the office and return the gift card. I will never forget to warn and give guidance again.


----------



## tashamen

Saintsfanfl said:


> Exactly. Some of the higher end resorts leave non TS owner exchangers or visitors alone but the middle to lower resorts will lie and twist arms to get the sales pitch. For people believing there is "no sales pitch" it can be disconcerting.



I guess we've never been to one of these resorts since in over a decade of timesharing I only recall one resort (Royal Haciendas) hounding us for a sales pitch.


----------



## SherryS

Coupon says "unlimited use".


----------



## jrjohnso

*Anyone know where to obtain a dreamvacationweek certificate?*

I used the dreamvacationweek certificate last week from the entertainment book and it worked great.  I see Entertainment book no longer lists this as an option on their site.  Does anyone know how to get a dvw certificate?


----------



## dioxide45

jrjohnso said:


> I used the dreamvacationweek certificate last week from the entertainment book and it worked great.  I see Entertainment book no longer lists this as an option on their site.  Does anyone know how to get a dvw certificate?



Can you only use the certificate once? The last post from 2013 seems to indicate it allows unlimited use. At least in the 2013 Entertainment Book.


----------



## pedro47

Is this certificate in all Enterainment Books. I am going to Costco this week and check to see all they still selling this book.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

pedro47 said:


> Is this certificate in all Enterainment Books. I am going to Costco this week and check to see all they still selling this book.



I looked in the 2014 book and I didn't see the Dream Vacation week coupon.  

Does anyone else know where of if this might be available?


----------



## pedro47

SherryS said:


> Coupon says "unlimited use".



Just read a bad review on TripAdvisor about a dream vacations incident involving a wrong booking at the Flamingo Resort in St Martin in the Caribbean.  A couple was booked for the wrong week.  You can read the review at TripAdvisor under Royal Palms.


----------

